# seeding a tank with springtails



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

I'm in the process of setting up my first viv for some thumbnails. Last night I put in the bottom substrate which consisted of a bottom layer of leca balls, a piece of fine mesh, and a soil mixture layer on top of that. I watered it well and let it soak over night.

This morning I added a culture of springtails. When I get home from work tonight I'm going to boil up some magnolia leaves and add those on top of the soil mixture, after it cools  . On top of the leaves I'm going to add some java moss for a little color.

It will be 3-4 weeks before any frogs get added. My question is do I need to feed the springtails during that time?


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

Probably not as they will feed off the detritus/debris in the viv but you can feed them using a margarine lid...just add a pinch of yeast and some fish food flakes and moisten it down. You will be amazed at how many springtails will be all over it in a couple days as long as they are thriving in the tank.
I would add more springtails every week...FYI
Hope that helps

Shawn



gary1218 said:


> I'm in the process of setting up my first viv for some thumbnails. Last night I put in the bottom substrate which consisted of a bottom layer of leca balls, a piece of fine mesh, and a soil mixture layer on top of that. I watered it well and let it soak over night.
> 
> This morning I added a culture of springtails. When I get home from work tonight I'm going to boil up some magnolia leaves and add those on top of the soil mixture, after it cools  . On top of the leaves I'm going to add some java moss for a little color.
> 
> It will be 3-4 weeks before any frogs get added. My question is do I need to feed the springtails during that time?


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Since your tank is new, its probibly got mold and fungus like crazy as the tank begins to cycle (its normal for mold and fungus to take over the tank for a bit, then the cycle runs its course and you don't see much after that). The springtails should feed on this stuff like mad. You might be lucky and get a population explosion  especially after the magnolia leaves are added. A nice layer of leaves keeps the future frogs for getting all of them, and will give them a food source as well.

Can't say how well the java moss will do tho, needs good light and likes it wet, don't think it will just grow over the leaves.


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

Actually the java moss I put in my first viv surprisingly is doing very well. That's why I decided to put it in this viv as well. I placed it along the back wall of the tank not thinking it would do any thing. It gets good light and I spray it down pretty well twice a day. I'm hoping it will do the same in this viv. If not it's always very easy to remove and go to Plan B. Of course I'll have to figure out a Plan B first


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

If we're talking about Vesicularia dubyana then I agree with Gary. That stuff will practically grow in the dark. Haha. At least in my experience with it, so long as it has good moisture. I've just planted a viv with it.

I also recommend Riccia as a ground cover if it gets decent light and you can keep it moist. Its so beautiful when its grown emersed as well as submersed.


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

I almost bought some of the Riccia when I was at the fish store getting the java moss. It caught my eye. Maybe next viv


----------

